
Offline Spell Checker for Visual Studio Code - swyphcosmo
https://github.com/swyphcosmo/vscode-spellchecker
======
swyphcosmo
I started this extension a few weeks ago while I was working on my
dissertation proposal. As my document grew, I thought the existing plugin [1]
was not able to send the entire document to AfterTheDeadline. I also ran into
issues where I didn't have Internet access, but still needed my document
checked. I decided to write my own plugin to fit my needs. It's still in the
early development stages, but after the discussion [2] today on the original
plugin, I thought I'd release my attempt. Let me know what you think!

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-spell-
check](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-spell-check)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11804366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11804366)

Edit: formatting

